# 2008 Giant Yukon???



## maxkimber (Jul 8, 2011)

*2007 Giant Yukon???*

Found this bike on Craigslist in good shape:

"Im selling my Giant Yukon Aluxx 6000 series bike.
This bike is 22''
The stats on this bike are as follows
100 Magnesium front shocks
Front and rear mechanical disk brakes 
2 Water bottle holders 
WTB DX23 Rims on front and back of bike"

I am just starting in mountain biking.

Is this a decent bike? 
Is this frame worthy of being upgraded with better components?

Thanks...

Edited to reflect correct year...


----------



## maxkimber (Jul 8, 2011)

maxkimber said:


> Found this bike on Craigslist in good shape:
> 
> http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-us/bikes/mountain/1280/29353/
> 
> ...


Just realized it is not the exact bike on the link. The bike has 100 Magnesium front shocks. and Alivio...

I removed the above link, as it was not the correct bike - sorry.


----------



## dodgeball2d (Apr 20, 2011)

Looks good to me for a starter bike - depending on what kind of terrain you plan on riding anyway. Nothing else, it will be a small upfront cost to make sure you enjoy it


----------



## maxkimber (Jul 8, 2011)

dodgeball2d said:


> Looks good to me for a starter bike - depending on what kind of terrain you plan on riding anyway. Nothing else, it will be a small upfront cost to make sure you enjoy it


Asking price is $525, but includes a bike carrier, which I would turn-around and sell.

I haven't seen 100 Magnesium front shocks discussed on this forum yet, are they decent?


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

I've got a 2009 Yukon as my first "real" mountain bike. I like it quite a lot, and I've upgraded it quite a bit as I've learned what I was doing.

But $525 is too much. The original MSRP was only $550, so even with the carrier you should try to bargain it down. Giant doesn't make the hardtail Yukon anymore, but a Norco Kokanee or Specialized Hardrock is pretty comparable, and you could get one of those brandnew for $500~600. And getting one of those from a shop would get you some free tuneups, discounts on accessories, and you might even be able to find last year's model on clearance (especially if you're willing to wait another month or two).

So I'd say it's only worth it if you could get the CL folks down to $400ish. (I'd also guess that the "100 Magnesium front shocks" is a goof. It's probably just the stock 100mm Rockshox Dart 1)


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

I got one and LOVE the frame! I upgraded everything else. Even put a 2011 fox fork on it. The geometry works for me also. Handles better than my Trek costing twice as much. This is the one bike that's a keeper for me.


----------



## laherna (Jun 14, 2009)

Asking price is way too much. Just picked up a 2008 Yukon in excellent shape for the wife for $200.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Asking price is too much. Giant changed the name of the Yukon to Revel this year.. No problems with the frames. My bike is a 2009 Yukon and I owned a 2010 Yukon for a year. Try to get it down to $200-$250 and see if he won't sell the carrier with it. Perfect frames to build off of. This used to be a 2009 Yukon... :thumbsup:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Another thought..if you can find a 2010 Yukon (normally sell for $300-$400, I sold mine for $375 after a year of use in July 2010) it will be much better. 2010's have newer frames, better brakes, fork and shifting components. 2009's are alright but maybe look for a 2010.


----------



## maxkimber (Jul 8, 2011)

newfangled said:


> (I'd also guess that the "100 Magnesium front shocks" is a goof. It's probably just the stock 100mm Rockshox Dart 1)


Here is the fork...? and bike...

https://s1120.photobucket.com/albums/l484/anthonyy216/?action=view&current=IMAG0031-1.jpg


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ Ah. I think that's actually a 2007 Yukon in gloss black:

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/mountain/10/28076/

Same deal - nice starter bike, plenty of room for upgrades, it looks like it's in excellent condition, but the price is too high. Like Sasquatch says, a Revel 1 is basically the new equivalent, and a new one is $510.


----------



## maxkimber (Jul 8, 2011)

newfangled said:


> ^ Ah. I think that's actually a 2007 Yukon in gloss black:
> 
> http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/mountain/10/28076/
> 
> Same deal - nice starter bike, plenty of room for upgrades, it looks like it's in excellent condition, but the price is too high. Like Sasquatch says, a Revel 1 is basically the new equivalent, and a new one is $510.


Thanks... The seller advised it was a 2008 - probably when he bought it. Further he said MSRP was $850.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

22" is a big bike.

Are you a tall person?

Most important thing is fit...


----------



## dodgeball2d (Apr 20, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Asking price is too much. Giant changed the name of the Yukon to Revel this year.. No problems with the frames. My bike is a 2009 Yukon and I owned a 2010 Yukon for a year. Try to get it down to $200-$250 and see if he won't sell the carrier with it. Perfect frames to build off of. This used to be a 2009 Yukon... :thumbsup:


Your bike is so awesomely ugly. I love it :thumbsup:


----------



## maxkimber (Jul 8, 2011)

AndrwSwitch said:


> 22" is a big bike.
> 
> Are you a tall person?
> 
> Most important thing is fit...


Seller said he was 6', but as I am learning more about this bike, I am tending to not believe anything he says. I am 6' 1", and would test it out for fit prior to any purchase agreement. Thanks...


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

6'1" is probably in the ballpark for a 22" bike.

$525 is waaay too high.

You're finding out why I've generally bought my bikes from shops.  Value's not as good, but I didn't want to deal with Craig's List.

If you decide this is getting too stupid, make some phone calls and see if you've got a shop in your area that deals in used bikes. IMO that's the best way to get into it - you get to stretch your dollar, but the bike's also going to be, at least, tuned, and you can ride a bunch at the same time.


----------



## maxkimber (Jul 8, 2011)

AndrwSwitch said:


> 6'1" is probably in the ballpark for a 22" bike.
> 
> $525 is waaay too high.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice. I am going to contact the seller again tomorrow and let him know about his own bike, because he seems to be mistaken. I will give him a standing offer (until I buy a bike), but it will be low, but fair for a $470 MSRP, 4 year old bike.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Wow.

I sort of assumed the MSRP was really $800, and hadn't bothered to look at the spec. on bikepedia. It's kind of amazing how much more expensive bikes have gotten since 2007.

Anyway, I think it's a $200 bike, give or take. Good luck. Take someone with you if you end up buying it.


----------



## maxkimber (Jul 8, 2011)

Well, I may get to see this bike after all. The seller stopped returning my emails after I queried his questionable MSRP. However, he reposted the ad and dropped the price by $100, so I responded in a bit nicer tone. Hope to see it this weekend!!!

I really like the look of this frame, it is like the new full-suspension Giants, but a hardtail (what I want) - the best of both worlds. If it fits me and feels good!

Anyone else like the Giant curved frame style? Are there any functional differences between the curvy and straight bar frames?


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I do like the look of the 2008's a lot, I just was not a fan of the parts they threw on it.


----------



## maxkimber (Jul 8, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I do like the look of the 2008's a lot, I just was not a fan of the parts they threw on it.


The bike I am going to look at is actually a 2007, which is spec-ed out pretty good, except the fork (Disclaimer: I am a compete rookie, just going by what I learned in my short time here and visiting LBS'). The seller advised me it was a 2008, but great folks here :thumbsup: [Newfangled] identified it was a 2007, not a 2008.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Pics? Info?


----------



## maxkimber (Jul 8, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Pics? Info?


There is a link to the pics and all the info I have is in this thread


----------



## maxkimber (Jul 8, 2011)

Well, I saw and rode the 2007 Yukon this afternoon, but didn't come home with it .

The seller insisted on taking no less than $425 for the bike and car carrier. Recap: the bike had an msrp of $470 :shocked:, and is 4 years old. I offered him $200, sight unseen, then once I rode it and looked it over, I increased my offer to $320, for just he bike.

The bike was nice and felt good, but just could not pull the trigger for the asking price, based on principle and basic economics. I'm I off-base here, or is the mountain bike market HOT right now ?

I told him my offer stands until I buy a bike...


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Sometimes craigslist people are unreasonable. It might be for the best though - a 22" is a pretty big bike. I'm 5'11" and an 18" is great. At 6'1" you'd probably be better off trying to find a 20".


----------



## PnkCrnk (Nov 25, 2010)

maxkimber said:


> Well, I saw and rode the 2007 Yukon this afternoon, but didn't come home with it .
> 
> The seller insisted on taking no less than $425 for the bike and car carrier. Recap: the bike had an msrp of $470 :shocked:, and is 4 years old. I offered him $200, sight unseen, then once I rode it and looked it over, I increased my offer to $320, for just he bike.
> 
> ...


I know you're disappointed that you didn't get the bike but just feel good that you said no to his asking price. I would have said no, too. It's just too high for a 4-year-old used bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## maxkimber (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks for the support - funny think, he sent me a text today saying i can have the bike for $350, but he qould keep the car carrier at that price.

I responded telling him I spoke to some of my mountian biking buddies (y'all), and "they were glad you were so firm on your $425 price, because I offered too much at $320. They advised me I should not pay more than $250."

Although a true statement is was also a dig at the seller, who advised on the day I viewed the bike, that his friend works in a LBS and advised him to not take less than $425 for the bike alone. So, my 'friends' have now advised me...

I had about 1" standover clearance on the bike.

The bike would definitely need a tune-up, the pedals/crank/front gears was loose...


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

Hang in there..... Another deal will come along soon.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

maxkimber said:


> I had about 1" standover clearance on the bike.


Standover clearance isn't a great measure of bike fit on a mountain bike. Especially with something like the Yukon, which has a toptube that's really sloped and bent.

A 22" could probably work for you, but on technical riding you might feel that it's too big. You also might lose some of the adjustment options - by needing to have the seat all the way down (like the owner has it in the picture), needing the seat all the way forward, or needing an extra short stem. So a 22" could work, but a 20" would probably work better.

Bike fit is a complicated and debated subject, but this talks about some of the basics: http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/article/technique-perfect-mountain-bike-fit-29498/

And while you're waiting for a deal you could see what the local bike shops have in stock, and get a feel for the different sizes. And they might have some nice bikes on clearance.


----------



## xdeity (Jan 9, 2011)

Have a look for a mongoose Otero super, they are a great bike, full sus and decent components for a very good price. Try a 2008 one


----------



## maxkimber (Jul 8, 2011)

newfangled said:


> Standover clearance isn't a great measure of bike fit on a mountain bike. Especially with something like the Yukon, which has a toptube that's really sloped and bent.
> 
> A 22" could probably work for you, but on technical riding you might feel that it's too big. You also might lose some of the adjustment options - by needing to have the seat all the way down (like the owner has it in the picture), needing the seat all the way forward, or needing an extra short stem. So a 22" could work, but a 20" would probably work better.
> 
> ...


Thanks... I do frequent the LBS' but I have discovered their stock is slim pickins. Most are smaller shops and only keep new stock and ship older stock off to their 'big shop.' The big shop is quite a disctance and will probably make that trip this weekend or next. My goal on a new bike is to get a $1k bike at the $800 range on close-out/clearance/etc. I have seen the Cannondale SL2 as low as $800, but in NY & TX, I am in OH:madman:


----------



## mrspickless (Jul 28, 2011)

I´ve just got a 2007 Yukon XC barely used apparently... I have been on the trail with it once and found the brakes dodgy to say the least. Worse is the gears would not shift up on the front derailleur. So I thought I would have a go by getting some more tension and having a swing at adjusting. Now the bike needs to go to the shop as the gear wire was already knackered and frayed and there was not much wire left over to play with.. what is it with that pathetic alan screw holding it in place??? the thing was turning tightening and then loosening itself... does it sound like I may have problems or am I just a dumb woman? ( please be kind)


----------



## mrspickless (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh and as an example I paid 250 euros for mine so think that you were being had on the offer... there are so many bikes around at the mo but its hard to stay patient.


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

mrspickless said:


> I´ve just got a 2007 Yukon XC barely used apparently... I have been on the trail with it once and found the brakes dodgy to say the least. Worse is the gears would not shift up on the front derailleur. So I thought I would have a go by getting some more tension and having a swing at adjusting. Now the bike needs to go to the shop as the gear wire was already knackered and frayed and there was not much wire left over to play with.. what is it with that pathetic alan screw holding it in place??? the thing was turning tightening and then loosening itself... does it sound like I may have problems or am I just a dumb woman? ( please be kind)


No, Cable replacements and adjustments can be a nightmare the first couple of times. Your LBS can do it easy.


----------



## mrspickless (Jul 28, 2011)

I took it out on quite a hefty trail in the national park this morning.. the brakes got REALLY hot on the way down.. was thinking of swapping them out first, Avid bb7`s? or could I get away with the bb5´s? It´s a strange ride, but it was ok. I have been told by other members that I have been ripped off too by paying 250 euros for it.. could not find much cheaper.. what do you guys think?


----------



## mrspickless (Jul 28, 2011)

ah ok!


----------

